# Videofilm - Audionachbearbeitung



## Maffy (7. August 2002)

hallo,

für den videoschnitt ist ja media studio pro sehr gut geeignet aber nicht so für die audio nachbearbeitung.

welche software, oder plugin für media studio, habe noch die version 6.002 , könnt ihr mir für die audiobearbeitung von video clips empfelen?

ich bearbeite z.z. hauptsächlich meine reisevideos mit dem computer. diese möchte ich aber gerne professionell nachvertonen und mit musik unterlegen.

gruß maffy


----------



## goela (7. August 2002)

Also ich habe auch meine Reisevideos mit MediaStudio geschnitten und nachvertont - wunderbar! Habe nichts vermisst!

Was ist denn so speziell, was Du machen willst?


----------



## Maffy (7. August 2002)

ich habe mein microphon direkt an der soundkarte angeschlossen. leider sind die lüftergeräusche derart laut dass sie mit auf der audioaufnahme sind.

was ich suche, ist z.b die möglichkeit das ich, wärend der film in der vorschau läuft, gleichzeitig meinen text aufsprechen kann.

die version 6.5 hat glaube ich ,wie ich jetzt auf der ulead homepage gelesen,so eine funktion, funktioniert das auch?

gruß matthias


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Das kannst du auch mit dem Windows Movie Maker machen!

Als Musiker kann ich dir sonst diese Programme empfehlen:

-Logic Audio Platinum 5.02 oder Steinberg Cubase SX
-Steinberg Cubase

Zusammen so 2000€.


----------



## goela (7. August 2002)

Also die Lüftergeräusche wirst Du auch mit Programmen bei 2000Euro und mehr mit aufnehmen !
Kannst nur schauen, ob das Lüftergeräusch "übersprochen" wird und die Leerpausen (mit Lüftergeräusch) später herausschneiden!

Nun wenn ich meine Filme vertont habe, dann habe ich es so gemacht!
Habe zu MediaStudio entweder den Audiorecorder oder sonstiges Musiktool verwendet, mit dem ich aufnehmen kann.

- MediaStudio: Szene markiert, wo ich Nachvertonen will
- MediaStudio: Vorschau berechnen lassen
- Laustärke Lautsprecher aus bzw. auf Null herabgedreht
- Micro vorbereitet
- Audiorekorder: Aufnahme vorbereitet
- Audiorekorder: Aufnahme gestartet
- MediaStudio: Vorschau abgespielt und meinen Text gesprochen
- Audiorekorder: Aufnahme beenden

Die gelungene Aufnahme (ist gar nicht so einfach richtig und deutlich zu sprechen) in Mediastudio reingezogen und zurecht geschnitten.


----------



## MoMo (7. August 2002)

Bei Premiere müsste es auch eine Funktion "Nachvertonen" oder so im Programm selbst geben, bei der paralell zur Besprechung die Vorschau im Vorschaufenster angezeigt hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann man sogar vom Mikro der Kamera aufnehmen...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Jo korrekt


----------



## Maffy (8. August 2002)

hallo,

ich habe gestern mal einige versuche gemacht und ein paar texte gesprochen.

beim lautstärkeregler habe ich folgende einstellungen herrausgefunden mit denen ich keine lüftergeräusche warnehmen konnte.

- Lautstärkeregler war bei Stufe 2
- Wave war bei Stufe 1.5
- Das Micro war bei Stufe 4

aufgezeichnet habe ich dann mit audio editor


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Wenn du sonst zu viele Probleme hast, könntest du doch auch dein Mikro in einiger Entfernung an einen MD-Recorder oder Tapedeck anschließen und aufnehmen während dein Video läuft.
Das überspielst du dann auf den PC und musst nur den Einsatz trimmen und der Rest ist perfekt.


----------



## Maffy (9. August 2002)

ich habe mir schon überlegt ein externes digitales oder analoges mischpult zu kaufen. da ich das ganze nur hobbie mäßig und 1 - 2 mal im jahr für meine reisevideos brauche sind die kosten für ein mischpult zu hoch.

Aber es gibt da in msp 6.5 eine funktion mit der man
während des ansehens einer wiedergabe in echtzeit gesprochene kommentare auf die stimmenspur aufnehmen kann.

hat dies schon jemand versucht?

gruß maffy


----------



## goela (9. August 2002)

Habe nur MediaStudio 6.0!
Das Feature ist sicherlich toll, aber es wird Dir das Problem mit den Nebengeräusche des Lüfters auch nicht lösen - aber da hast Du ja schon ne Lösung!

Ausserdem musst Du zugeben, dass man einen gesprochenen Text nicht auf Anhieb richtig hinbekommt! Aus diesem Grund benütze ich immer ein externes Werkzeug um mein Kommentar aufzunehmen (Audiorecorder etc.). Ist der Kommentar nicht so wie ich will, dann mache ich eben einen zweiten, dritten, vierten usw.
Bis es mir gefällt! Dann wird dieser erst ins Videoschnittprogramm übernommen!


----------



## MoMo (9. August 2002)

@Goela: Ich verstehe den Sinn deines Posts nicht ganz. In Premiere kann ich es doch auch so oft aufnehmen, bis es mir gefällt.


----------



## goela (9. August 2002)

Gut dann versuche ich es etwas verständlicher zu erklären!

1. Es geht ja hier um Mediastudio nicht um Premiere! Dieses Feature mit der Aufnahme hat Mediastudio wohl erst ab der Version 6.5 - 6.0 noch nicht!
2. Da ich meist meine Kommentare vielleicht noch nachbearbeiten muss oder will (kürzen, filtern etc.) mache ich dies eben mit einem externen Soundprogramm! So kann ich meine einzelne Audiotracks anschliessend normalisieren, sprich auf eine Lautstärke abgleichen und muss dies nicht im Videoschnittprogramm machen!


----------



## Maffy (10. August 2002)

wenn ich ein video nachvertont habe, habe ich den text in audio editor aufgenommen und entsprechend bearbeitet. 

es ist mir schon klar, dass man den text erstmal üben muss damit man in dann ohne stotterer sprechen und aufnehmen kann.

die lüftergeräusche muss ich halt im augenbick in kauf nehmen. gibt es da nicht dämmplatten oder sowas mit denen ich den innenraum des computers dämmen kann?

gruß maffy


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. August 2002)

Ja natürlich gibt es die, kosten aber für nen Servertower 50€.
Und was du hörst sind ja die Lüftergeräusche der äußeren Lüfter und die kannst du nicht dämmen.
Was das dämmt sind CPU-Fan, Grafik, Festplatte, Northwood, CD und im Allgemeinen die Towervibrationen.


----------



## goela (10. August 2002)

Es gab mal in der c't einen Ausführlichen bericht, wie man seinen Rechner Schalldämmen kann!
Leider hat Bubi recht, dass man das Lüftergeräusch nach aussen nicht dämmen kann. Da hilft nur ein anständiges Netzteil mit leisem Lüfter - so wie bei IBM oder DELL Rechnern!!


----------



## hagi2k2 (14. September 2002)

hi leutz

habe mir mediastudio 6.5 gekauft  und mit unserem gestern gekauften dv-camcorder nen karate film zweier affenplüschtiere gefilmt.
Nun möchte ich im hintergrund
den soundtrack von ace ventura-thelion sleeps tonight einbauen
ich ziehe die datei in die audio spalte aber gemeinsam abspielen is irgendwie nicht


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. September 2002)

Mediastudio? Da musst du auf die Erlösung in Form von Gölä warten.


----------



## hagi2k2 (14. September 2002)

ok dann warte ich mal auf goela


----------



## Maffy (15. September 2002)

welches audio format hast du denn?

mfg maffy


----------



## hagi2k2 (15. September 2002)

mp3


----------



## Maffy (15. September 2002)

hast du das problem nur bei dieser mp3 datei oder auch bei anderen die du in die audiospur gelegt hast.


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

@Bubi
Danke Bubi, werde übernehmen!

Nun bei meiner Mediastudio Version 6.0 konnte ich problemlos MP3 reinziehen!
Versuch doch mal das Stück in WAV zu konvertieren und probiers nochmal!
Wie ja bereits erwähnt wurde, solltest Du auch mal ein anderes MP3 versuchen! Vielleicht hat das MP3 auch eine Samplingrate, die MS nicht "frisst"?


----------



## Maffy (16. September 2002)

ich habe mal ein mp3 file erstellt und es in die audiospur gelegt. bei mir funktioniert es ohne prob..

versuch es einfach nochmal, wenn du den sound neu umgewandelt hast.


----------

